# Replacing Wheelbarrow Tire



## Solidify

I removed the tubeless tire from my wheelbarrow's rim and now I can't for the life of me get it back on the rim. I've looked at just about every YouTube tutorial and instructional article available online but it's just too damn impossible, for me atleast.

I tried bring the rim and tire to an auto garage but they said they didn't have the tools to do it since the tires they deal with are bigger. I don't really feel like driving to a tool rental or CAT shop to see if they can have it done since the closest one to me is fairly far. 

I've decided to just replace the tire altogether since it's pretty used up anyways. The problem is that when looking for a new tire, I noted that they're all upwards of 30$ and the wheelbarrows themselves sell for about 50-60$. I'm not sure if I should get a new wheelbarrow at that price, which may or may not come with the tire. If it doesn't come with the tire, then it's not worth buying a new wheelbarrow. If it doesn't, then I might as well.. But my wheelbarrow is still in OK shape.

Maybe you folks know of an e-retailer that I can find a new tire for cheaper. This is my tire:


----------



## MPR

I put a new wheelbarrow tire on a couple of years ago and it was a pain to say the least. I've mounted dozens of truck and implement tires using nothing more than a couple of crowbars and a hammer but that silly wheelbarrow tire had me stumped. I think one problem was the original was a tube tire and the tubeless I was putting on had a smaller diameter bead. I finally got it on but last year when a rototiller's tires wore out (and they are even smaller) I just bought them pre-mounted, which wasn't all that more expensive anyway.

There are dozens of YouTube videos showing how "easy" it is to dismount and mount small tires but most of the demonstrators use cheap, thin, and brand-new tires. This video is more realistic. Use soapy water and not oil on the bead. The strap method of sealing beads does work well though.

How To Dismount And Mount lawn Mower Tire With Hand Tools - YouTube

It's easier though to just buy a pre-mounted tire. Several choices are available from Amazon Canada and just about any large home and garden center will carry them too.

http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_no...ch-alias=aps&field-keywords=wheelbarrow+wheel


----------



## Solidify

I saw that video but the problem is that the peg that the rod goes threw on the rim surpasses the width of the rim so I can't set the rim/tire down without having it wobble around like a dreidel while trying to wrestle the tire on the rim.


----------



## MPR

Just set the wheel on a cinder block or wooden box with a hole in it.


----------



## SABL

Never had to change my wheelbarrow tire......I just keep putting air in it. 25yrs old and always stored outside in the weather.....currently upside down next to the garden. 

Just speculating, I'd use a couple of 2 X's pulled in tight to the hub on each side. With toes pointed outward I'd place my heels on the side of the tire that has been started to keep the bead down below the sealing flange of the rim. I didn't watch the video........

Some small tires are a pain to seal. I replaced a rear tire on my old lawn tractor years ago. The new tires had been stored laying down in a stack......completely smashed flat. Banding didn't work.......lighter fluid did.....:whistling:

I've changed auto and tractor tires with no problem.....they're bigger.


----------



## MPR

Fortunately, I've got a large high-volume compressor made to power construction equipment so sealing beads is usually not much of an issue. I did have a trailer tire once that had set flat all winter and gave me a bit of trouble but I just dropped it on its side with the air running and the bottom and top beads sealed with a "pop."

I've never tried the starter fluid method or even know anyone who did. The YouTube videos look interesting though. I'd probably have to calculate the peak pressure produced before trying it on a tire I wanted to keep though.


----------



## Solidify

Hm cinderblock gd idea ill give that a shot


----------



## Basementgeek

That is one reason I buy whole assemblies that have bolt together wheels.
If you seat the bead you be working on tubeless tires, many times tubeless tires can be fixed by plugging 

BG


----------



## Solidify

Whats a bolt together wheel?


----------



## Basementgeek

Here is a picture of one.Generally only used, I think, for tires with tubes in them:

http://www.amazon.ca/Waxman-4382555...=1404606202&sr=8-5&keywords=wheelbarrow+wheel

When you remove the bolts, the wheel splits into 2 halves. I bought a few of them for our hand trucks we used, at work.

BG


----------



## Solidify

Omg that would be a dream come true...


----------



## Basementgeek

It beats spending maybe $30.00 to get yours repaired.

Hand truck tires are mounted on only like 4 inch wheels, even harder to change.

BG


----------



## Solidify

I can't imagine...

Edit: I found this in my local classifieds. Can you tell me if it's fit using my old tire specs?


----------



## Solidify

Edit: Nevermind on the ad


----------



## MPR

After reading a few papers on diethyl ether and how it can actually detonate (that is truly explode) rather than just deflagrate and produce a lot of expanding gas, I then searched YouTube and I found this:

Ether Tire Mounting Explosion - YouTube

Notice that they say that it actually blew out the rim.


----------



## Solidify

Lmao that was awesome.. Felt like i was watching a michael bay film


----------

